# Insulin Guide



## K1 (Jan 21, 2013)

by Gavin Kane

The Almost Pro Guide to Insulin Use

Please note (warning): I have personally used insulin for over 8 years and can control it's effects for my personal level of development. I am not a medical doctor and therefore not fully qualified to recommend insulin use for people. What follows is my experience in 8 years of use and what I have learned. If anyone has additional information that is pertinent, please add to the thread, but do not reply from heresay, only if you are qualified to add something of value to this thread.

Insulin is one of many hormones that helps the body turn the food we eat into energy. Also, insulin helps us store energy that we can use later. After we eat, insulin works by causing sugar (glucose) to go from the blood into our body's cells to make fat, sugar, and protein. When we need more energy between meals, insulin will help us use the fat, sugar, and protein that we have stored. This occurs whether we make our own insulin in the pancreas gland or take it by injection.

8 Years ago when I first made the decision to try insulin, information was limited, the internet was not full of help like it is now and I relied on correspondance from Rich Gaspari and Tim Belknap who were extremely helpful. I started my first insulin use off season, during bulking when it's use is easiest to control. I used Humulin R, regular resonse time insulin for my first cycle. It has a release time of up to 8 hours, so blood sugar monitoring is mandatory. It has an onset of about 1/2 hour, reaching its peak in 2-5 hours and tapering off by hour 8. I used 2iu post workout with 20 grams of sugar per iu, immediately following a workout, increasing 2 iu per week until I reached a maximum of 12iu. Since it will remain active in the body for up to 8 hours, morning workouts were a must. Because I was off season, I was able to take in enough carbs every three hours to keep from going hypo.

My second cycle of insulin was Humulin type L, which is a very long acting insuling; since I was bulking, I decided to try a long acting insulin to stay anabolic all day. It will remain active in the body for 16-20 hours, is active 1/2 hour after injection, reaching its peak in 3-5 hours, will re-peak at 10-12 hours and slowly taper down. You must use a glucometer for any insulin use, but especially with long term insulin. I had to consume minimum 100 grams of carbs every 3 hours during the day, I got nothing but fat off of insulin type L and do not ever recommend anyone use it. It is too hard to control.

I did many cycles of Humulin R for years, progressing from 2iu up to 20iu post workout. After many post workout only cycles of insulin, I started to experiment with insulin use on non-workout days. I again started slowly and increased dosages with monitoring by glucometer. I used only with breakfast at first and then added in an afternoon injection as well. I never went above 10iu at each meal, always checking my blood sugar every 1/2 hour. Yes your fingers will hurt like hell, but I would rather have sore fingers than live in a casket.

Finally Humalog was introduced and I first tried it in 1999. This is what bodybuilders had been waiting for, a fast acting insulin that had a quick onset, short duration and was better controlled through sugar intake. My first cycle of Humalog started with the again customary 2iu postworkout, slowly increasing to 10iu post workout. Humalog has an onset of 15-20 minutes, reaches a peak in 1 hour and will remain active up to 5 hours.

I only recommend Humalog use for anyone considering insulin. It is the easiest to control and work with. Here are my recommendations and guidelines for use:

Start with 2iu postworkout only, drinking 10 grams glucose or dextrose per unit injected. You may slowly increase the dose up to 10iu total but never exceed 10iu, even if you are experienced. You must, I repeat, must use a glucometer, don't even think of using insulin without it. Going by feel for symptoms of hypo is stupid and reckless. You want to make sure your blood sugar levels stay above 80mg/dl ideally, but never let them drop below 40.

Since humalog is active for up to 5 hours, you must make sure not to take it after evening workouts, unless you will be awake for those 5 hours. Insulin levels can crash rapidly and there are no warning signs when you are sleeping. Low levels will make you sleepy, so you just won't wake up - ever!

Your postworkout meal should consist of minimum 10 grams sugar per iu injected plus minimum 50 grams whey protein. Your follow up meal, 1 hour after injection, when it reaches its peak, should consist of easily digested proteins and carbs. No red meat; fish, chicken or turkey are more easily digested. Carbs should be high glycemic, such as potatoes, white rice or pasta.

Your final meal during the 5 hour window can be anything you desire as long as it has a minimum of 75 grams carbs. Oatmeal, red meat etc are all acceptable, and your carbs should ideally be low glycemic to sustain your stabilizing insulin levels.

Insulin should be refridgerated at all times; though it is safe to leave at room temperature for up to 30 days, I don't recommend it.

Your injections should always be sub-q, IM injections do not allow for the regular onset times and delay onset which makes controlling carbs and monitoring sugar levels harder to do.

Ideally injections should be in the lower abdominal area, sub-q. Pinch 1 inch of skin, roll in between your fingers to remove fatty deposits and inject at a 90 degree angle crossing through the skin. This will insure an optimal sub-q injection and less chance of IM or fat injections. Both will slow absorbtion time which we are trying to eliminate.

Take a glucometer reading 1/2 hour after injection to check levels. If they are below 80mg/dl than take in more carbs immediately, take another glucometer reading after the one hour mark to check full onset and reaction. Again, if below 80mg than take in a fast acting carb with your one hour meal.

Signs of hypo include, dizziness, slow slurred speech, light-headedness, sleepiness, lethargy, numbness in the outer limbs, and blurred vision. Never take insulin unsupervised, alway let someone you know that you are injecting so they can help monitor warning signs and symptoms. Remember, the glucometer is your best friend, but someone else may notice symptoms before you do and can assist in raising blood sugar levels immediately.

You may progress to taking Humalog on non-workout days, but only after breakfast, and no more than 10iu. You must work up to the dosage and again follow the above guidelines. Your meals should consist of a mix of fast and slow acting carbs, and always include protein. Milk has fast acting carbs, oatmeal is low glycemic, etc. always use the glycemic index for carbs.

These are the general rules of taking insulin safely and sanely. Again, I do not recommend the casual lifter take insulin ever, it is better left to those who compete and have reached a superior level of development. It is best used to break plateaus, such as with GH or IGF. It is not for newbies, nor for those without minimum 5 years lifting experience with steroid use.

If there is anything I forgot, please PM me or add advice to this thread, but again only by those qualified to do so. You should have at least 5 cycles insulin use to be qualified to help others. This is very serious business and I cannot stress enough, not for the casual lifter.

AP
Since this article was originally written, new ideas have come to light and been tested, not only by me, but also by my band of guinee pigs with awesome success.

We decided to remove the daily injection pattern and move into a more infrequent schedule to prevent insulin resistence and shutting down the bodies natural ability to continue to regenerate insulin from the pancreas.

So after talking with Milos, Chad and others I tried and found a two day schedule, max three day schedule to be optimal to induce massive hypertrophy and minimize insulin resistance. It should be coordinated and timed with the largest muscle groups trained, such as taken 2 times per week pwo after legs and then also with back.

Maximize your nutrition intake, I cannot stress enough that up to 30-40% of your daily intake of food should be during this window of opportunity. Immediately take in some glucose and whey pwo, followed up by a super clean meal of high carb, moderate protein. Have pancakes and eggs, chicken and rice, lean beef and potatoes, etc.

So the protocol is now this:
Take 10-15ius pwo only 2-3 days per week but never in successive days. There must be at least one day in between injections. Lower is better here, so start with 2 times per week, 10iu.

If you are not making the gains, then stay at 2x per week but now do morning and pwo. Same thing, 10iu injects with clean carbs, no fat. Please use Humalog. I know a lot of guys are using Humulin R and I can help you with that if that is all you can get, but log is so much easier to use.

Anyway, you can go up to 3x per day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner 2x per week and really maximize your gains from slin. It really is all in the nutrition with slin, so if you don't want to eat and commit, then don't f'in do it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just took my first slin dose today.  Excited to see how this works for me.


----------



## striffe (Mar 12, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Just took my first slin dose today.  Excited to see how this works for me.



Which insulin are you using? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 12, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Which insulin are you using? If you dont mind me asking.



Humulin r.  I was pretty nervous, but I am still alive, so that a good thing.  Drinking 100 grams of carbs was the worst part.  I hate sugary drinks.


----------



## 49ER (Mar 12, 2013)

Ive had some in my fridge about 6 months already im too scared to use it lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys...anyways, the ones who've used slin.  I have a question.  I am running 12 iu humulin r preworkout.  I see where some guys are using sunny delight orange drink with their slin.  I have done that and it works fine.  But, how about regular orange juice?  8 ounces shows 28grams of sugar on the label.  Another thought is chocolate milk...full of sugar.  But are they the right kind of sugars.  
I am asking because if I fuck up and take the wrong kind of post injection drink....well, you know..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 18, 2013)

What about slin with GH n T3??

Dnt they effect it? Or is it just the gh?

But what wld the protocol then?


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 18, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Hey guys...anyways, the ones who've used slin.  I have a question.  I am running 12 iu humulin r preworkout.  I see where some guys are using sunny delight orange drink with their slin.  I have done that and it works fine.  But, how about regular orange juice?  8 ounces shows 28grams of sugar on the label.  Another thought is chocolate milk...full of sugar.  But are they the right kind of sugars.
> I am asking because if I fuck up and take the wrong kind of post injection drink....well, you know..



It doesn't matter as long as its carbs. Just make sure you eat or drink protein and some bcaas as well.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 18, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> What about slin with GH n T3??
> 
> Dnt they effect it? Or is it just the gh?
> 
> But what wld the protocol then?



Gh plus slin plus cycle equals shit load of muscle


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 19, 2013)

I drank 16 ounces orange juice when I took my 12iu slin dose, and 50 g protein/50 g carb drink during workout and did fine. I just like oj better than a straight sugary drink


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2013)

You can eat carbs like oatmeal.don't have to sugar yourself sick.. I take a pack or two of honey incase hypo is being felt...quick sugars like soda are  for when hypo is on..


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You can eat carbs like oatmeal.don't have to sugar yourself sick.. I take a pack or two of honey incase hypo is being felt...quick sugars like soda are  for when hypo is on..



Thanks for the tip on that Ironbuilt...I am going to slowly try and substitute some oats with my pre workout shake in wean away from the sugary stuff.  I already add 2/3 of a cup to my morning protein shake.  I almost threw up the other day from trying to choke down 100g of sugary carb drink.  I normally eat very little sugar.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 19, 2013)

I am no pro with slin, but did learn a lot from it. Be sure to eat something around 1-1 1/2 hr pre w/o. I would eat approx 30-40 carbs. Then my intra, I would fix 50g karbolic with 8 iu humilin r.

If you look through a couple of threads, I put a semi detailed thread out there with my first go. Has some pretty good stuff in it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 19, 2013)

FordFan said:


> I am no pro with slin, but did learn a lot from it. Be sure to eat something around 1-1 1/2 hr pre w/o. I would eat approx 30-40 carbs. Then my intra, I would fix 50g karbolic with 8 iu humilin r.
> 
> If you look through a couple of threads, I put a semi detailed thread out there with my first go. Has some pretty good stuff in it.



I read some of the posts you have in some other threads about slin.  I appreciate all the information.


----------

